# BodyMax Powr Rack & Bench Overview.



## ITHAQVA

*BodyMax Power Rack & Bench Overview.*

As promised a quick overview of the body max Power Rack & Bench I've just purchased.

*Bodymax CF475 Heavy Power Rack**

Brief Specification: Dimensions = 1300L x 1160W 2100H (mm), Maximum User Weight = 363Kg/800lbs.

Bodymax CF430 Heavy Duty Flat/Incline/Decline Bench.

Brief Specification: Dimensions = L140 x W62 x H120cm, Maximum User Weight = 363Kg/800lbs.*

Picies.




























Meet the guys:   Who needs 20" rims when ya got 20Kg Discs :thumb: 










Power Rack & Bench very good value/very well built, finish is nice metallic grey & yes both Rack & bench had a quick wipe over with Werkstat Prime, does detailing the power rack & bench count as a DW first?  

Bar hooks can go on the back uprights or the front. Purchased the dip attachments, well built & strong, If you're looking into buying this kit & need to know anything just ask, big thanks to Bod42 for the extra info in helping me decide on this kit. :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Is this what was £149.99? :doublesho


----------



## ITHAQVA

Matt. said:


> Is this what was £149.99? :doublesho


nah matt, the Bench in the pics is on offer for £149.99, the Power Rack is on offer for £284.99 & they threw in the dips bars for £15 :thumb:

All prices included delivery :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

That doesn't seem bad for what you get.

Would this cover most things if not everything you do at the Gym then?


----------



## ITHAQVA

Matt. said:


> That doesn't seem bad for what you get.
> 
> Would this cover most things if not everything you do at the Gym then?


The Rack & bench will let you do all your main barbell stuff in safety as you lift within the rack. It's very well suited to anyone taking their weight training or power lifting a bit serous/safe :thumb:

Brief overview of some exercises you can do in the rack.

Squats (Front or Back)
Dead Lifts (can be done safely in or out of the rack IMHO, Front or Back)
Bench Presses (Decline/ incline or flat)
Seated shoulder presses (Front or Back)
Standing shoulder presses (Front or Back) if your around 5' 10", my knuckles just touch the top so I'm thinking of raising the rack with rubber packing by around an inch :thumb: 
Bent over rows (Under hand/ Over Hand, can be done safely in or out the rack IMHO)
Dips (With attachments)
Chins/pull-ups (Attachment included)
Close Grip Bench presses (Decline/Incline)
Standing Calve raise. Best way would be to lean slightly on the back uprights as you raise the weight & all will be good. :thumb: :thumb:

As you can see the main multi joint exercises for pure strength & power can be done easily.


----------



## Bod42

One of the cool things about this rack if your short of Height is that the Chin Up Bar can be installed upside down the make the rack slighly shorter. Just thought I let people know incase they were thinking of putting it in their garage like I did.

Oh and mines wearing FK1000 lol


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bod42 said:


> One of the cool things about this rack if your short of Height is that the Chin Up Bar can be installed upside down the make the rack slighly shorter. Just thought I let people know incase they were thinking of putting it in their garage like I did.
> 
> *Oh and mines wearing FK1000 lol*


 :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Im only 5' 10" -11" so yes im short  Bonus is though i can just do standing presses in side the rack, life is balance :thumb:

Didnt think about putting the chin bars upside down DOH! Cheers Bod :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for this post. I've now set my mind on one of these too. 
Went off the CF315 squat stands because of safety issues - when I'm squatting I want to make sure the only place the bar is staying is within the power rack.
I did look at the CF375, but the 180kg max weight is too low, I reckon I'd be changing it again in 9-12 months. I don't expect to ever exceed the capacity of the CF475 though.
Currently thinking about the CF302 flat bench - not sure of the max user weight for this but I've read of 250kg+ in some forum posts.
I like your flooring - where did you get it from?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## ITHAQVA

BareFacedGeek said:


> Thanks for this post. I've now set my mind on one of these too.
> Went off the CF315 squat stands because of safety issues - when I'm squatting I want to make sure the only place the bar is staying is within the power rack.
> I did look at the CF375, but the 180kg max weight is too low, I reckon I'd be changing it again in 9-12 months. I don't expect to ever exceed the capacity of the CF475 though.
> Currently thinking about the CF302 flat bench - not sure of the max user weight for this but I've read of 250kg+ in some forum posts.
> I like your flooring - where did you get it from?
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil


Hi Phil,

Yep i went the same way mate, safety is important as the FEAR of dropping the weight held me back, this rack ROX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:

There are free gloves with the rack, i asked if i could have the dip bars instead, they let me have them for £15 instead of the gloves as im going to use chalk :thumb:

The bench i got is on offer:
http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf430-heavy-duty-flatinclinedecline-bench.php

Its designed to match the Bodymax CF475 Heavy Power Rack with a max capacity of 800 pounds, i called powerhouse & they informed me that all kit in this range is over engineered :thumb:

Ive got more to spend though as ive only got standard 7' bar, it started to flex with only 60Kg on it tonight :doublesho, ill be squating 90kg within a couple weeks so im a bit concerned, broke the bad news to SHMO , will be an early christmas present :thumb:

*185Kg olympic set well priced *http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/powerhouse-185kg-olympic-cast-barbell-kit.php :thumb: :thumb:

Flooring was cheap, I got it on Amazon: Interlocking Gym Garage Anti Fatigue Flooring Play Mats 64sqft D: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

Phoned the company & they seemd ok too, some of the flooring is blue so check before you buy, I wanted Black :devil:

Hope that helps Phil :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the info - very helpful :thumb:

I don't need the free gloves either. It's good to know they offered you £15 off the dip bars instead. I'm probably going to ask if they'll do similar on a lifting belt.

How does the rack feel when you use the chin-up bar? Do you need to counterweight the rack at all by loading up a barbell on the supports?

I know what you mean about the standard bars. I've only got a 5' one, but it is rated to 125kg. I looked at the 7' std bars and they all seem to be rated to only 110kg  - I'm going to have to switch to an Oly set too. Currently I'm eyeing up the 185kg set from fitness-superstore, only because I like the white lettering on the discs - gives them that old-time weight plate look  Same price too.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## ITHAQVA

BareFacedGeek said:


> Thanks for the info - very helpful :thumb:
> 
> I don't need the free gloves either. It's good to know they offered you £15 off the dip bars instead. I'm probably going to ask if they'll do similar on a lifting belt.
> 
> How does the rack feel when you use the chin-up bar? Do you need to counterweight the rack at all by loading up a barbell on the supports?
> 
> I know what you mean about the standard bars. I've only got a 5' one, but it is rated to 125kg. I looked at the 7' std bars and they all seem to be rated to only 110kg  - I'm going to have to switch to an Oly set too. Currently I'm eyeing up the 185kg set from fitness-superstore, only because I like the white lettering on the discs - gives them that old-time weight plate look  Same price too.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil


Cheers for the link to other Olympic set Phil, i prefer it too, love the black disks & white writing. :thumb: :thumb:

Chin ups seem ok, i weight roughly 15 & half stone & all seems stable.

I know what you mean about the shorter bars, my solid curl bar can be loaded up to max & no problems, doesn't even flex with 100kg on it, obviously the longer the bar the less it will handle, but the Olympic stuff is built to hold 1500 pounds, so no worries about that 

I've put rubber on the bar catchers to quieten things down & labelled up the rack for each exercise for my first 10 week phase to make for quicker changes.

Ignore the white stuff on the bar catchers, its chalk 










Cheers,
Doug.


----------



## The Cueball

looks nice....

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

The Cueball said:


> looks nice....
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers Cuey, i love it already, very stable & strong, well worth the price tag & its construction is tidy & its painted well too, looking forward to using it & getting fit & strong again :thumb:


----------



## Bod42

I been wondering how to keep the rack looking neat but mark up my safety rail and hooks and yours looks real good.

How did you put the rubber on as that looks like a good idea as well.

I went for the kit 178kg kit here http://www.worldofhealthandleisure.co.uk/olympicweightsrubber.htm
Abit more money but I always wanted EZ Grip, rubber weights and I always wanted them coloured as its so much easier and quicker to find the weight your looking for, also easier to check the weights are exactly the same each side and that you calculated your weight correctly.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bod42 said:


> I been wondering how to keep the rack looking neat but mark up my safety rail and hooks and yours looks real good.
> 
> How did you put the rubber on as that looks like a good idea as well.
> 
> I went for the kit 178kg kit here http://www.worldofhealthandleisure.co.uk/olympicweightsrubber.htm
> Abit more money but I always wanted EZ Grip, rubber weights and I always wanted them coloured as its so much easier and quicker to find the weight your looking for, also easier to check the weights are exactly the same each side and that you calculated your weight correctly.


I put the rails on were i want them, add some insulated tape (Will replace with black soon :devil above & below then printed some labels from work :thumb:

As for the rubber strips, pm me your address & ill make two up with the double sided reinforced tape i used & send on to you mate, no worries :thumb:

Like the idea of coloured weights, but i'm going with Phils link :thumb: (Love black ).


----------



## Bod42

Cheers for the offer mate very kind but think Im abit far for you now:wall:

Used to live in Sunny Old Suffolk but now living in New Zealand mate but thanks again for the offer


----------



## Guest

Doug, does the rubber matting you bought compress much at all? 

Fortunately, I've got space in my garage to fit all this kit but I'd still like to protect the gear from the concrete floor - especially the plates when doing deads.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bod42 said:


> Cheers for the offer mate very kind but think Im abit far for you now:wall:
> 
> Used to live in Sunny Old Suffolk but now living in New Zealand mate but thanks again for the offer


If you cover the postage i dont mind packing it all up for you mate :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

BareFacedGeek said:


> Doug, does the rubber matting you bought compress much at all?
> 
> Fortunately, I've got space in my garage to fit all this kit but I'd still like to protect the gear from the concrete floor - especially the plates when doing deads.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil


Hi Phil,

I find it does compress a little if you place your weigths on the joins but i never drop any of my weights, control = more power :devil: :thumb:

PM your address & I will send one of the edge pieces to give you an idea of what your paying for :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

*Love This Rack!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Had my last pre workout today to judge my next week start weights :thumb:

*Squat: * 95Kg/214LB for 5X5
*Bench Press:* 75kg/169LB for 5X5
*Bent Over Row:* 65Kg/147LB for 5X5

Did a single lift on the Deadlift: 135Kg/ 304LB could have gone higher but want to get into this nice N slow, no hernias! :doublesho (Only 89Kg/200LB to go wohoo!!!! :thumb: :thumb

This New rack gives me the confidence to lift to maximum potential, really pleased with it, thoroughly recommended for anyone who is interested in powerlifting at home :thumb:

Spoke to a mate yesterday & the local gym costs £40 per month, one year's fees cost more than the rack & bench combined :doublesho

Say another £350 for a 235Kg/529Lb Olympic Weight set, which should be more than enough unless you're going into major competition.

Investment £800, will give a lifetime of use/health/fitness, excellent value for money :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Guest

ITHAQVA said:


> I find it does compress a little if you place your weigths on the joins but i never drop any of my weights, control = more power :devil: :thumb:


That sounds good. I agree with you on keeping in control, but after a heavy DL set, sometimes I do tend to put the weights down a little faster than I'd like 



> PM your address & I will send one of the edge pieces to give you an idea of what your paying for :thumb:


That's very good of you - many thanks. Let me know how much and I'll cover your costs.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## ITHAQVA

BareFacedGeek said:


> That sounds good. I agree with you on keeping in control, but after a heavy DL set, sometimes I do tend to put the weights down a little faster than I'd like
> 
> That's very good of you - many thanks. Let me know how much and I'll cover your costs.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil


I dont know why but i get a real kick out of allowing the wieght get to the floor under my control, all part of the challenge :thumb: :devil:

PM received & replied to, no worries about cost mate, free was the offer & free it wil beeeeeeeeeeeee  :thumb:


----------



## chillly

Always train safely :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I've been lucky so far, the closest to an accident was stubbing my Toe on a weight plate   I train bare foot :thumb:


----------



## ant_s

Thanks for the pics and word's Doug.

Looks a great piece of kit and would love on of these, got me seriously re-thinking my idea of having a small set-up at my house when it's finished, I think I'd rather a serious set up like that but would end up loosing my garage 

Like the idea of the labelling too.

Now go get hating those weights... grrrrr! lol


----------



## chillly

ITHAQVA said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I've been lucky so far, the closest to an accident was stubbing my Toe on a weight plate   I train bare foot :thumb:


 Dont forget to protect your new gym and equipment with permanon as it may start to gather dust whilst you rest your toe:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

ant_s said:


> Thanks for the pics and word's Doug.
> 
> Looks a great piece of kit and would love on of these, got me seriously re-thinking my idea of having a small set-up at my house when it's finished, I think I'd rather a serious set up like that but would end up loosing my garage
> 
> Like the idea of the labelling too.
> 
> Now go get hating those weights... grrrrr! lol


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: more like grrrrrr Twang!!!! Double Hernia!!!!!!! :doublesho 

If your really looking into doing it full on Ant, this rack is brilliant :thumb: Anything you need to know mate, just ask, email or PM :thumb: Dont forget ive got that bench on offer, you can have it, no one else seems to want it, it is all youll ever need :thumb:



chillly said:


> Dont forget to protect your new gym and equipment with permanon as it may start to gather dust whilst you rest your toe:thumb:


I was thinking of experimenting with my layers, One layer of Werkstat Prime, followed by one layer of Permanon :lol: :devil: Will be washing the car tomorrow chills, will update you on the permanon mate :thumb:  i think its going to be a keeper though :thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5

I take it youre doing the Stronglifts 5x5.

I started it this year and then stopped. really need to get back into it.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Estoril-5 said:


> I take it youre doing the Stronglifts 5x5.
> 
> I started it this year and then stopped. really need to get back into it.


Yep, it is my favourite training program of all time & now the only I will use, simple multi joint powerlifting exercises for strength & fitness, love it! :thumb:

Struggling with my bench already, but im going to keep going :thumb:


----------



## Bod42

Alot of people slate stronglift as a rip off of Starting Strength. I think both programs have their pros and cons but always start people on Stronglift as once you have deloaded a few times you change that exercise to 3x5 instead of 5x5 so its basically starting strength anyway. Also teaching people to engage their back and core on Rows is hard enough let alone trying to teach them that on Cleans.

Whats up with the Bench mate? My squat has stalled which is normally the last exercise to stall so abit confused.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bod42 said:


> Alot of people slate stronglift as a rip off of Starting Strength. I think both programs have their pros and cons but always start people on Stronglift as once you have deloaded a few times you change that exercise to 3x5 instead of 5x5 so its basically starting strength anyway. Also teaching people to engage their back and core on Rows is hard enough let alone trying to teach them that on Cleans.
> 
> Whats up with the Bench mate? My squat has stalled which is normally the last exercise to stall so abit confused.


I like the 5X5 :thumb:

Love Bent over rows (over hand or Underhand) :thumb:

My theory on my Bench problem.

Previously I have always trained legs last, so max effort/energy on my Bench.:thumb:

This is the first time I've used a 7' bar, always used shorter bars in the past, I have noticed my stability is poor on Benches, over time I think the overall stabilising strength will build up & my bench will move on nice. The weight doesn't feel heavy just unstable which causes a stall when lifting.

I'm being hard on myself as its only the last rep on the last set of 5 reps were I struggle, last night I did 79KG/178LB's 5X5 :thumb:

No problems with any of the other lifts at all.

Also my plan is after completing 10 weeks to do it again but move the excercise around so that my bench is first. The first 5x5 does concentrate on the Squat, although i love the Dead Lift so much, love involving the upper body, you really get a feeling of a heavy lift with the Deads, will incorporate more Dead lifts on my second 10 week phase :devil:

Looking at it I think it's down to not having very good stabilising strength at the moment, what do you think Bod?


----------



## Guest

Anyone on the StrongLifts forum?


----------



## Estoril-5

its a private pay money forum now i believe. there was a bit of an uproar when mehdi changed it.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Estoril-5 said:


> its a private pay money forum now i believe. there was a bit of an uproar when mehdi changed it.


He also is "affiliated" with other money making products.

However the free 5x5 is all you need, the rest is just padding :thumb:


----------



## Bod42

ITHAQVA said:


> I like the 5X5 :thumb:
> 
> Love Bent over rows (over hand or Underhand) :thumb:
> 
> My theory on my Bench problem.
> 
> Previously I have always trained legs last, so max effort/energy on my Bench.:thumb:
> 
> This is the first time I've used a 7' bar, always used shorter bars in the past, I have noticed my stability is poor on Benches, over time I think the overall stabilising strength will build up & my bench will move on nice. The weight doesn't feel heavy just unstable which causes a stall when lifting.
> 
> I'm being hard on myself as its only the last rep on the last set of 5 reps were I struggle, last night I did 79KG/178LB's 5X5 :thumb:
> 
> No problems with any of the other lifts at all.
> 
> Also my plan is after completing 10 weeks to do it again but move the excercise around so that my bench is first. The first 5x5 does concentrate on the Squat, although i love the Dead Lift so much, love involving the upper body, you really get a feeling of a heavy lift with the Deads, will incorporate more Dead lifts on my second 10 week phase :devil:
> 
> Looking at it I think it's down to not having very good stabilising strength at the moment, what do you think Bod?


I just started doing Pendlay Rows and even though I cant do as much weight, god they work your lats as your starting with a Dead stop so the only way to get that bar to touch your chest is with speed so you have to pull 100% on every rep, no grinding the weight out like on Bench or Squats.

The energy theory def sounds right, its not just energy its mental as well, once I done 5x5 on squats I am shaged, very hard to push through the rest of the workout full power. I know some body builders put small muscles first so once they get to legs you can put 100% in knowing once your done you can go home whereas if you do the hard exercise first you leave something in the tank knowing you got a hole workout left.

The 7' Bar will make more difference than you think, a famous power lifter trainier ( cant remember his name sorry) used to change his lifters shoes every few weeks and considered this enough to keep the body guessing so imaging what a different bar with do


----------



## Bod42

BareFacedGeek said:


> Anyone on the StrongLifts forum?


As Ithaqva said you dont need anymore than the 5x5 manual and reading his blog can give some good extra tips. I used to join every weigthlifting/bodybuilding site there was but I find nowdays there more harm than good with know it all people slating people all the time.

Detailing world everybody is supportive when people post in Showroom but I know even on stronglift one guy put on 85lb and can deadlift 545lb so put his pics up and got slated.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bod42 said:


> I just started doing Pendlay Rows and even though I cant do as much weight, god they work your lats as your starting with a Dead stop so the only way to get that bar to touch your chest is with speed so you have to pull 100% on every rep, no grinding the weight out like on Bench or Squats.
> 
> The energy theory def sounds right, its not just energy its mental as well, once I done 5x5 on squats I am shaged, very hard to push through the rest of the workout full power. I know some body builders put small muscles first so once they get to legs you can put 100% in knowing once your done you can go home whereas if you do the hard exercise first you leave something in the tank knowing you got a hole workout left.
> 
> The 7' Bar will make more difference than you think, a famous power lifter trainier ( cant remember his name sorry) used to change his lifters shoes every few weeks and considered this enough to keep the body guessing so imaging what a different bar with do





Bod42 said:


> As Ithaqva said you dont need anymore than the 5x5 manual and reading his blog can give some good extra tips. I used to join every weigthlifting/bodybuilding site there was but I find nowdays there more harm than good with know it all people slating people all the time.
> 
> Detailing world everybody is supportive when people post in Showroom but I know even on stronglift one guy put on 85lb and can deadlift 545lb so put his pics up and got slated.


Cheers for the added info Bod :thumb:

I'm happy to give the squats the priority this 10 week phase. Next 10 will be bench. :devil:

I have never joined any bodybuilding/weightlifting forums as they seem to attract a lot of negativity which is probably down to over competitive males & jealousy. I would rather support than slate :thumb:

Have to agree with Bod about this forum, I would only post my achievements here on DW, if nothing else to help inspire & learn from others :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Done another 5x5 today. It’s definitely an energy thing. I was pushing 81Kg/182.25LB, was easy for the first two sets of 5 reps, on the third set the last 5th rep was a little difficult but nothing much, fourth set last 5th rep was bit harder, on the 5 set the 5th rep was a bit more difficult but no way as hard as last week & I was tired tonight too. Feel much stronger in this lift now :thumb: 

Looking forward to finishing this 10 week phase of 5X5, once complete I will see what my one rep lift is, even if i only add 2Kg/4.5Lb per week that will still give me 95KG/213.75LB but i would love to get to 100Kg/225LB (wish me luck, I’m going to need it), my plan from next week on is to make the bench press the first exercise on the bench press days then do the squat :thumb:

Ideally I would like to add 20KG/45Lb per 10 week phase until i reach my goal.

Bench Press: 200Kg/450LB or 223KG/500LB single lift. (This will take bloody ages to reach if at all , ah well, nothing ventured )

Dead lift & Squat 1 rep at 223KG/500LB will be much easier :thumb


----------



## ITHAQVA

I'm purchasing this today: http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk...odypower_235kg_olympic_weight_set/9028_p.html

:thumb:

Will do some pics & a small review when its arrived :thumb:


----------



## Guest

I'll be interested to here what you think of it :thumb:

I still haven't purchased any of this kit yet  Pretty much been off consistent exercise for approx 2 months with a pulled tricep (I actually suspect a strained tendon/ligament). It's pretty much healed now but I'm expecting a big drop off in my strength whe I do return properly


----------



## ITHAQVA

BareFacedGeek said:


> I'll be interested to here what you think of it :thumb:
> 
> I still haven't purchased any of this kit yet  Pretty much been off consistent exercise for approx 2 months with a pulled tricep (I actually suspect a strained tendon/ligament). It's pretty much healed now but I'm expecting a big drop off in my strength whe I do return properly


Hope to have it here very soon, will do some picies & a small review :thumb: :thumb:
Injuries suck major ass mate


----------



## ITHAQVA

Kazcube said:


> Hi ITHAQVA, could you tell me if the j-hooks on the power cage are repositionable? I'm quite tall and wouldn't be able to OHP inside the cage, the hooks would have to be moved to the outside. There are a few forums with users claiming they are repositionable, but others saying they aren't.
> 
> I'd have sent this in a PM but I have less than 10 posts so I'm not allowed, sorry.


Hi Kazcube,

Yep, the J hooks can be positioned outside, im just over 5'10.5" , when doing the OHP i do touch the top of the rack if i push up too hard.

Hope this helps, any other questions feel free to ask mate :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Kazcube said:


> Great, thank you very much


Your welcome mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Finally ordered a rack, bench and oly weight set - can't wait for it to arrive now 

I went for the same rack (CF475) but went for a fixed bench (CF302). I also ended up getting their 185kg oly weight set due to them having an extra 15% discount on at the time.

Think I'm gonna dump my SL subscription too - the site is pretty rubbish now tbh.


----------



## ITHAQVA

BareFacedGeek said:


> Finally ordered a rack, bench and oly weight set - can't wait for it to arrive now
> 
> I went for the same rack (CF475) but went for a fixed bench (CF302). I also ended up getting their 185kg oly weight set due to them having an extra 15% discount on at the time.
> 
> Think I'm gonna dump my SL subscription too - the site is pretty rubbish now tbh.


Nice one!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:

185KG that'll do it :devil::devil:

Don't blame you mate, I've never joined, i feel there is enough info out there to get you starting & of course the guys on the stronglift/5X5 thread on here are a great help & inspiration :thumb: Join us! :devil:


----------



## Bod42

BareFacedGeek: Dam good to hear you brough a rack, bench and weight set. Best gear you can buy.


----------



## Guest

Thanks chaps :thumb:

I had hoped the SL forum would turn out to be something. Unfortunately, it has died. $8/month to post a training log is pointless - I can do that anywhere. He chucked out all the experienced lifters and has been left with a bunch of newbies (of which I am one ). The promise of a weight lifting wiki went no where. The monthly newsletter/video were marginally useful, but as you say, the info can be obtained elsewhere.

Many of the old SL forum members have joined IronStrong, which I believe was set up by several of those chucked out a few months ago.

Really looking forward to getting my new equipment. I can then finally dump my old gear (a weight bench with squat stand from Argos and a bunch of standard weights), start lifting in safety and really pushing myself.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## ITHAQVA

BareFacedGeek said:


> Thanks chaps :thumb:
> 
> I had hoped the SL forum would turn out to be something. Unfortunately, it has died. $8/month to post a training log is pointless - I can do that anywhere. He chucked out all the experienced lifters and has been left with a bunch of newbies (of which I am one ). The promise of a weight lifting wiki went no where. The monthly newsletter/video were marginally useful, but as you say, the info can be obtained elsewhere.
> 
> Many of the old SL forum members have joined IronStrong, which I believe was set up by several of those chucked out a few months ago.
> 
> Really looking forward to getting my new equipment. I can then finally dump my old gear (a weight bench with squat stand from Argos and a bunch of standard weights), start lifting in safety and really pushing myself.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil


Welcome to the crew Phil :thumb:  :devil: Im a newbee to so no worries mate :thumb:

Dont forget to join us on http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868  :spam: 

I find posting my workouts & getting advice from the other guys pushes me on to keep going :thumb::thumb:

Doug :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Kazcube said:


> ITHAQVA - sorry to bump again, still can't PM. I bought the same bench and rack as you, but after assembling it, the left safety bar wont go on properly, I have to smash it down with a lot of force to get it to fit, which removes a lot of paintwork each time.
> 
> After investigating, it is definitely only the left side. The left safety catch works fine on the right side, and the right safety catch doesn't work on the left side, so it's a problem with one of the posts, seems to be the back left side. It looks like one of the screw holes might be misaligned on the back post by about 1-2cm, causing this problem.
> 
> Did you have a similar issue or is it time for me to contact the manufacturer? :wall:


Hi mate,

Didnt have the issue youve got but mine seemed initially out of square, but only effected the assembly of one upper permanent part, not any part witch i move when in use.

The way I got around it was to loosen all the bolts around the affected area & slowly pull it square to allow assembly. Try this, but if you're having difficulty with one of the safety bars & cannot resolve I would give the manufactures a call. 
It's a very good rack but for the money. I would call it a good value rack at £350 inc delivery. When you expect to pay around £1500 for pro kit, this rack can be forgiven to have a few flaws.

I love my rack, once your issue is resolved you will to mate :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Kazcube said:


> Thanks very much, I was messing about with all sorts of different screws, it's quite difficult to work out which one is the problem, ended up loosening the right ones at the right time and was able to move it into a good position, although now my paintwork is quite damaged
> 
> By the way, I only found this thread via a Google search for reviews of the bench/power cage, I have nothing to do with/don't know the first thing about detailing.
> 
> I received your PM too, but unfortunately the forum wont even let me view PMs due to lack of posts.


Glad to be of help mate, what sort of training will you be doing Bodybuilding/weight training/powerlifting ?

Dont worry about the paint, youll soon forget that once you use the rack, it is after all just a tool to be used.


----------



## Bod42

The safety bars in my rack go in and out really easily, they hardly touch the uprights.

When I assembled my Rack I installed all the Bolts very loosly and then used a sprit level to makeeverything square and then tightened everything up.

If you find out one of the holes is drilled incorrectly defiantly ring the manufacturer or the people you brought it from as if you try and modify it slightly then they could void your warranty.


----------



## Guest

Doug,

How do you find the dip bars you have for your power rack - I'm thinking of getting them too?

Could I also ask what diameter your 20kg plates are? 
I ended up getting a set from powerhouse fitness and the 20kg plates are only 340mm - which means the bar is about 2" lower than normal for deads and rows  I'm going have to build a couple of small platforms to lift the bar height I think.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Bod42

BareFacedGeek said:


> Doug,
> 
> How do you find the dip bars you have for your power rack - I'm thinking of getting them too?
> 
> Could I also ask what diameter your 20kg plates are?
> I ended up getting a set from powerhouse fitness and the 20kg plates are only 340mm - which means the bar is about 2" lower than normal for deads and rows  I'm going have to build a couple of small platforms to lift the bar height I think.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil


Not to hijack your question aimed at you Doug but I have the dip bars as well and suggested them to Doug. They seem to be solid metal and I have loaded them up with 160kg (me plus 50kg) just to check them, and they seem pretty good. I bent universial ones before but these are pretty good. Only downfall is you cant vary the width but I see this as a good thing as then my dips are exactly the same every time.

Dips are are awesome exercise and these are pretty good value as well.

I brought 25kg plates in the end as these are slightly bigger. Toyally throws my calculations out as I always worked with 20s but its better to have the bar at the correct height or just use the lower bar height as it will make you stronger at pulling a higher bar


----------



## ITHAQVA

BareFacedGeek said:


> Doug,
> 
> How do you find the dip bars you have for your power rack - I'm thinking of getting them too?
> 
> Could I also ask what diameter your 20kg plates are?
> I ended up getting a set from powerhouse fitness and the 20kg plates are only 340mm - which means the bar is about 2" lower than normal for deads and rows  I'm going have to build a couple of small platforms to lift the bar height I think.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil


Hi Phil,
As James point out the dip bars are great (I'm glad i bought them, cheers James for the info/advice on them :thumb, but as he says you can't adjust the width, I find them ok for my build, would you like a width measurement when they are on mate?

As soon as I'm in there changing plates this afternoon I'll let you know the diameters of the 20KG plates, done a quick measure while they are on the bar, approx.. 435mm, will give a more accurate reading later on. :thumb:

Update on the flooring:
Where the plates rest on the floor (Mainly for deadlifts) it has compressed to only a few millimetres thick lol, I've got some high density flooring (From work lol) to save the matting & of course my carpets. Apart from that I'm very pleased with it considering its very light. 
I would say it wouldnt stand up to much if you were dropping weights on it & would recommend you buy the tougher high density stuff.

Doug


----------



## ITHAQVA

Hi Phil,

20KG/55LB disks diameter: 430mm :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Chaps, thanks very much for all the info, it's been a great help :thumb:


----------



## hdaniel

I was looking into buying the same one and got a few questions if you dont mind.did you manage to bargain them down at all? Question about the bench also,do you know what the height is when flat?I see complaints of some FID benches that they are too high and it can be hard to get a nice tight setup with feet on the ground while benching.Im only 5 ft 7 so I dont want it to be a problem.

How are you finding the rack generally?


----------



## ITHAQVA

hdaniel said:


> I was looking into buying the same one and got a few questions if you dont mind.did you manage to bargain them down at all? Question about the bench also,do you know what the height is when flat?I see complaints of some FID benches that they are too high and it can be hard to get a nice tight setup with feet on the ground while benching.Im only 5 ft 7 so I dont want it to be a problem.
> 
> How are you finding the rack generally?


The set up is totally amazing, I've been powerlifting with it for over two years. I looked around and this was the best value at the time. I have no issues with it at all :thumb:

I would recommend this to anyone who is serious about lifting. There is a lower weight capacity set up, but IMHO the heavier duty set up is the way to go for added safety.

I managed to get the dipping bars thrown in for I think a fiver 

I'm 5'11" and have absolutely no issues getting a tight core and toes dug into the ground when benching, also I have 3 mats under the bench feet so that the safety bars are at the correct height :thumb:

I'm benching tonight and will measure the height from the bottom of the feet to the top of the bench :thumb:

If you need to know anything else mate, just ask


----------



## hdaniel

ITHAQVA said:


> The set up is totally amazing, I've been powerlifting with it for over two years. I looked around and this was the best value at the time. I have no issues with it at all :thumb:
> 
> I would recommend this to anyone who is serious about lifting. There is a lower weight capacity set up, but IMHO the heavier duty set up is the way to go for added safety.
> 
> I managed to get the dipping bars thrown in for I think a fiver
> 
> I'm 5'11" and have absolutely no issues getting a tight core and toes dug into the ground when benching, also I have 3 mats under the bench feet so that the safety bars are at the correct height :thumb:
> 
> I'm benching tonight and will measure the height from the bottom of the feet to the top of the bench :thumb:
> 
> If you need to know anything else mate, just ask


Yeah the cheaper bodymax rack looks very unstable.
Cool thanks man appreciate it


----------



## ITHAQVA

480mm high from the bottom of the feet to the top of the padding :thumb:

:thumb:


----------



## hdaniel

ITHAQVA said:


> 480mm high from the bottom of the feet to the top of the padding :thumb:
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks for the help man!Unfortunately I think that will be too much for me at almost 19 inches


----------



## hdaniel

Im back with more questions buddy haha Is the height listed as 2160 on powerhouse the weight to the top of the supports or the top of the pullupbar which seems to go a bit higher?should be getting a rack in next month or two and I might be cutting it close with my roof once I put a mat under it


----------



## ITHAQVA

hdaniel said:


> Im back with more questions buddy haha Is the height listed as 2160 on powerhouse the weight to the top of the supports or the top of the pullupbar which seems to go a bit higher?should be getting a rack in next month or two and I might be cutting it close with my roof once I put a mat under it


I'll give you some measurements when i get home tonight mate :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

hdaniel said:


> Im back with more questions buddy haha Is the height listed as 2160 on powerhouse the weight to the top of the supports or the top of the pullupbar which seems to go a bit higher?should be getting a rack in next month or two and I might be cutting it close with my roof once I put a mat under it


Hi mate,
2160 is the highest point on the rack (The support that the pull up handles are attached to) :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

hdaniel said:


> Im back with more questions buddy haha Is the height listed as 2160 on powerhouse the weight to the top of the supports or the top of the pullupbar which seems to go a bit higher?should be getting a rack in next month or two and I might be cutting it close with my roof once I put a mat under it


Hi Hdaniel.

Just an idea, if your really stuck for ceiling clearance you can invert the box section the pullup bars are attached to. See first page second picture of this thread. This would then make the horizontal box sections be the highest point on the rack :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

*Update: 11/10/2014*

Its been just over three years since purchasing this set up, start of thread 07/10/2011 :doublesho

This rack and bench has had some serious work. I have consistently done powerlifting, four days a week for three years now and this set up has been bloody outstanding!

Wear;
There is little wear to speak of. The only signs are on parts of the rack I have scraped the bar on the rack itself and even then the wear is minimal.

J Hooks;
Very early on I noticed that the continuous placing of the bar in the J-hooks caused wear on the face were the bar lands. This was easily resolved by cutting two bits of high density galvanised steal plate. I used double sided carpet tape to stick them to the working face of the J-hook. Please note this was done as a preventative measure, the bar was landing on the working face of the J-hook with its knurled parts and due to the bar being made of harder steal it would win the wear battle. I knew then that this love for powerlifting would be a very long term affair so I prepared the rack for many a workout and for many years to come, it does not reflect badly on the quality of the rack.

Safety bars:
I also added rubber padding to the tops of the safety bars to reduce paint damage, deaden the noise and cushion the bars if at any time I dropped the barbell on them.

Bench:
No wear, no tearing of the padding and it has to put up with my ever increasing bulk, I am now a 17 stone 9 pounds  In hindsight I would have gone for a simpler bench as I do not use any of its height adjustments other than flat.

There are far more expensive bits of kit out there - higher quality larger steal box section etc.

However at £500 for both the rack and the bench (Over 3 years - £166 per year) with a maximum user weight of 800LBs IMHO this set up is incredible value for money.

I have dropped 200Kg/440Lb on the safety bars, they didn't budge :thumb:

100% worth a buy! :thumb:


----------



## Bod42

Doug, my mate just bought exactly the same setup as us and Im pleased to inform you that the J hooks now come with rubber fitted as standard. He got me some for my birthday and I have no idea what they stuck the rubber down with but it holding up really well.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bod42 said:


> Doug, my mate just bought exactly the same setup as us and Im pleased to inform you that the J hooks now come with rubber fitted as standard. He got me some for my birthday and I have no idea what they stuck the rubber down with but it holding up really well.


I used high density galvanised steal for the J-hooks and rubber on the safety bars, both are stuck down with thick canvas double sided tape, three years and still all good :thumb:

He'll love his new toy :devil:


----------



## Estoril-5

Just to let you guys know the

Cf375 is now £200 and the CF475 is £300 at powerhouse fitness.


----------

